# CCC and the Capitol Limited



## librarian (May 23, 2009)

Two fellows from work allowed me to arrange their first train trip, in coach from Pittsburgh to Chicago round trip on the Capitol Limited. We spent three great days in Chicago last week.

The Westbound Train 29 was about 75% filled in coach, no Amtrak staff made any mention of a dining car, but at 6:15 am the three of us went to the Lounge car and waited to see if coach passengers would be accepted into the CCC. We were accepted promptly at 6:30 am, and placed in the three tables of the lounge end of the CCC dining car. A fourth table was piled up with Conductor paperwork. The dining end of the CCC car was full of sleeping car passengers that had been brought in at 6:00 am. Breakfast was fine, staff were accommodating, but badly overworked as the Lounge Car attendant was no where to be found and people were told to come to the diner for coffee. It appeared that our three tables were the only coach passengers to eat that morning.

The Eastbound Train 30 was sold out in coach, and again no mention was made of a dining car in the announcements. We had eaten before boarding as I told my companions that dinner is not served to coach passengers. (I didn't want to raise expectations) No reservations were taken in coach, no mention of a dining car, and I don't remember any announcement of the lounge and snack purchases.

My friends thought the train was great, we had good staff interactions, they want to do it again. They did chuckle about the boarding mess in Chicago Union Station, lack of seating and lines of people everywhere. People stood in line for an hour for Train 30 coach seating, and it really made no difference as we were given seat numbers in specific cars depending on our destination. The new Illinois trains, and increased train usage in general, seem to really overload the boarding area of CUS.

I hope the plan to move CCC cars to supplement the Empire Builder takes place, they certainly are poorly used on the CL. Think of the amount of revenue being missed on the CL due to lack of dining space and staff. And, announcements would be nice on Amtrak, both on the trains and in the stations. "Keep 'em guessing" seems to be the motto.

The good news is that the CL was full in May, and even the Pittsburgh Station could use more seating.


----------



## MrFSS (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the report.

I'm moving this to the Trip Reports Section for all to see.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 23, 2009)

Surprised to hear it was full I will be on it in 37 days WAS to CHI spend 9 hours in Chicago and return on 30 so I guess I can no assume it will be a FULL train.


----------



## Konrad (May 23, 2009)

I'd agree 100% with your comments regarding the shambles at CUS. Twice during my last trip(s) sleeper passengers were taken to the platform after coach passengers had been told to board. The congestion was almost impossible to get through.

If CUS keeps doing this I'd recommend that the sleepers be moved to the back of the train.

And the CCC is ridiculously inadequate to deal with all the sleeper passengers.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 24, 2009)

well they need to have the crew sleeper at the front of the train to reach the baggage car. So thats why the sleepers are usually on the front.


----------



## the_traveler (May 24, 2009)

I can (somewhat) understand why they did not announce the dining car on #30 departing CHI - as dinner is by reservation times only - but I do not understand about #29. Breakfast is "first come, first served" and lunch _could also be_ open. And when I was on the CL in March, the Sightseer had the cafe staffed downstairs. (Does the CL also carry a Sightseer? :huh: ) When I was on the CL, the "cafe" counter portion of the CCC wasn't even used. Has this changed? :huh:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 10, 2009)

The CL always carries a SSL and an SA to man the lower-level bar. Of course, like any train, they can have staffing issues.

As for the CCC-- (I've done the CL a number of times as it is my only link to ALC, thus, home) I can say this... Diner is almost never given to coach pax. It was problematic at best when they had a full diner, now with its limited capacity, the CCC cannot handle full sleepers plus coach. They announce the lounge car and (usually) mention that the diner will be opened at 6:30 AM. Reservations are announced to the entire train as the sleepers come up to eat. There is usually only a 7 and 7:30 seating as the CL normally crosses into EST (thus jumping an hour ahead) upon arrival at SOB.

Breakfast going into CHI is problematic, and usually the best way to deal with it is to sit by the lounge and see if you'll be accepted. Sometimes you will, sometimes you won't.


----------



## cpamtfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Maybe another way they could cope with it for now is add an waiter and try to have a Sightseer with tables. Don't they do this when the all table Sightseer on the Auto Train? Just an idea.

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## AlanB (Jun 10, 2009)

You'd need another cook too, not just another waiter.

However, with the plan to restore a regular dining car to the CL, I think it unlikely to see any temporary changes to push more people through the CCC.


----------

